# New member B&S Choke problem



## jack5150 (Dec 20, 2009)

Hi
I'm new member for Pa. Just got snow. Snow thrower won't work. It's an old Sears (not sure of model #) that's usually very reliable. The choke spring is broken/missing and I need to find out about finding the right replacement part and then repairing it properly. You can consider me a novice because that's what I am.
Thanks 
Jack


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

gotta have the numbers off of the engine, in order to track down the part number that you need to repair the choke at the very least.


----------



## jack5150 (Dec 20, 2009)

*Model #'s (I think)*

The model # is 143 62 6002 although the 2nd 6 is not as stamped as clearly as the other #'s, it may not be needed. You would know better than me.
Serial # is 1250 R.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

143 prefix means it's a Tecumseh engine not a Briggs. I could not locate the model of the engine from the numbers you posted. Can you find the model number of the blower perhaps??


----------



## jack5150 (Dec 20, 2009)

*More #'s*

Craftsman 536-82559 EB1
This is the only other # I could find, hopefully it's what you're looking for.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

jack5150 said:


> Craftsman 536-82559 EB1
> This is the only other # I could find, hopefully it's what you're looking for.
> Thanks again for your help.


Usually I can find the model of engine that was installed on equipment with the sears model number. I found a parts break down of the snow blower, but it did not list an engine for it.

If you could possibly post some pictures, then perhaps someone may be able to identify the missing part for you.


----------

